# Dogue De Bordeaux



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi we are dogue de bordeaux breeders here is are web site come see usUntitled Document


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning dog


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

cheers guys for the kind wors about my dogue's


----------



## pommania (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi my partner and i are moving and we want a gaurd dog and i would love a dogue, but have been told they are no good at security protection work?
??
Zoe x


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

jennifer said:


> Hi we are dogue de bordeaux breeders here is are web site come see usUntitled Document


That's a great looking dogue



pommania said:


> Hi my partner and i are moving and we want a gaurd dog and i would love a dogue, but have been told they are no good at security protection work?
> ??
> Zoe x


I would imagine the sheer presence / size of a dogue would be enough to deter any would be trespassers/ attacker or thief.


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

hi zoe 
the dogue can be a very excellent guard dogue as when i or my kids take them out they dont like men coming to close unless we tell them that they are ok and pett them up , but we would never sell any of our dogue as guard dogs as we would not want this breed to get a bad name for itself by biting someone or attacting some one they are not meant too. As with there size it does put a lot of people off walking or coming near them .


----------



## colacooler (Nov 19, 2007)

That's one awesome dog [think its the same as the doggy off Turner and Hooch (Tom hanks cop movie hooch is his dog side kick)]

When your next litter, torn between boxer or ddb, love thos fawn colours!


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

they are beautiful dogs my brother has a female.
big though. i never wear black trousers when i go to their house cause the drool is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning dogs!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely looking dogs! I bet you dont need a house alarm lol


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

love them dogs too... its just the drool is a little ott...lol


----------



## Dee Dee (May 16, 2009)

To the question are Dogue's good guared dogs? My Dogue is amazing, I have two small sons 7 & 4 and she's excellent with them....but at the same time, if someone knocks at the door, she will not bark. However any strange noises at the door or around the house, big or small....well let's just say protection instict goes into full force and I've never heared another growl or bark quite like a Dogue De Bordeaux.
I take her out, I do not have to use a leed, she walks by my side, I've had numerous dogs in my time bark and even bite her and she always keeps calm and under my full camand. These dogs are not phased by yappy dogs and pretty much anything else, she simply just looks down at the silly out of control dog. AS these dogs are hard to provoke, they are not afraid to bark if need be. I must also inform you these dogs at the lightest weigh in from 45kg. My dog has only bit someone once....and that was when I was being attacked by a man and it was only one bite and she stoog off. She knew one was just enough to say I will not have that. lol. Good luck. x


----------



## hooch1982 (Sep 27, 2010)

hi we have a dogue she is 19mnth old an she is a gentle giant with the kids but when anyone comes near the house she is very protective of her family


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

i remember as a kid my dad had ddb and there was a fight outside our house and this guy got pushed onto our lawn .... spike hearded me into my dads bedroom and sat in the doorway until all was quiet
very protective dogs 
soo loving too


----------



## blueturbo70 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a great looking dog are intending to breed him?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

this thread was started 4 years ago!


----------

